# 1st Video construction update.



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Been messing around with my Christmas present. Here's an update on the LP&W reconstruction.. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVThqVGbJFo


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good, but i think construction has come to a halt till spring??????


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I think major gains have ground to a HALT (or frozen as the case mey be). I'll manage to complete small steps as weather allows..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say you are done for now. Winter beet you. One thing you sure not moving in a whole lot of dirt. I had to move 30 yards of dirt when i did my new addition last year. I had to fill a 5 1/2 foot deep hole that was 15 ft wide and 16 ft long. Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Your railroad looks a whole lot like my railroad....under a foot of snow. I cannot wait until spring to get started....urg! 

Chris


----------

